# I was so Dissappointed



## Calis (Jun 24, 2005)

There I was playing Jak 3 on PS2.

Got upto one of the many levels I have passed (and it is a damn long game) and I came across one of the best flying parts of a game I ever played, had a Star Wars feel to it, even my girlfriend liked it and she hates video games.

I was actually upset it ended so quickly and I felt the need to fly so i got Jedi Starfighter on X-Box, it better be the same. I loved that level and I hope there is more on Jak 3 before I finish it.

BTW there is no point to this, just had to vent, so I am sorry for taking 30 seconds of your life you will never get back.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 24, 2005)

I bought my girlfriend Jak 1 and 2 while I had to go away on business a few weeks ago - she really likes the series so far, but Ratchett and Clank and Spyro are preferred favourites.


----------



## Calis (Jun 24, 2005)

Daxter is cool.

I havent played 1 or 2.
I have Ratchet and Clank 3, havent played it yet. I dont start games until the 3rd one is out.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 25, 2005)

I slightly prefer Ratchet and Clank to Jak and Daxter, but both are great games.

"Beyond Good and Evil" is similar to Ratchet and Clank, but with slightly less comedy value. Still a very good game though


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2005)

Ratchet and Clank 1 I'd actually say is the best - much more fun factor, and less self-serious than the following two, which tend to focus much more on the shooting element than platform. Still good in their own right, though.


----------

